# Runny  Frosting - HELP



## glowstrz (Apr 3, 2007)

I was trying to google for this answer and couldn't find it and ended up on this forum. Please excuse what is probably a totally lame question.

 I made cupcakes last night.  I thought I let them cool enough before I frosted them. Just store bought cake and frosting. I added 3 drops of red food coloring to the white frosting to make pink (Breast Cancer Fundraiser).

They all looked great! Then when I got up this morning only SOME of them were a mess! Most of them looked fine...although there were a little too "glossy"....but a few of them were awful. The frosting had just slid right off and made a big mess. They were not warm when I frosted them! Could it have been the  few drops of food coloring?! 

I plan on using cupcakes as a fundraiser at work every week, so hopefully I can find an answer and it won't happen again! Thanks for all your help!

Confused! - erica


----------



## tdejarnette (Apr 3, 2007)

It probably was the food coloring.  They make a gel or paste type that works much better. HTH


----------



## turtledove (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you leave them out at room temp? That would be enough to soften the frosting too much most times. 3 drops of food coloring (ordinary drops) would not be enough to make a container of frosting that runny. If you can the next itme; put the cupcakes on a baking sheet and then into a freezer until you are ready to take them to your destination; they will thaw in that time and the frosting will look great.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 3, 2007)

Are you sure you let cupcakes cool enough?A few drops of food color doesnt matter.When cakes are cool take one and put it againts your cheek you will be able to tell if its cooled off enough they need to be totally cooled off.Another thing you could do is put frosting in a bowl and mix in a little powdered sugar to tighten up frosting.Next did you put cupcakes in fridge when done or keep them in a way too warm room?


----------



## corazon (Apr 4, 2007)

I would do the same a jpmc and add powdered sugar.


----------

